# The reality of taking photos with horses



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hahahaha, those are awesome! Alas, I've never really had anyone to take many pictures of me, but I'll look through mine when I'm back home on my own computer.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Those are awesome! I to have like no pictures of me and my horse together because I have no one to take the picture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

My horse is notorious for ruining otherwise nice pictures. I was scratching her chin and she enjoyed it a little too much. :lol:


----------



## ncplunabug (Jul 12, 2014)

Love your pictures! It's so hard to get horses to cooperate during a photo session.  And I only own one.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Let me look through my pics, 









Here is one, but I think it is supposed to be the horse that messes it up.

I generally try not to be in pics though, so maybe this IS a good one.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Neat pictures!!

And yes, horses are really good at "photobombing" an otherwise good picture.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I LOVE photography, and its just as difficult working with people as horses. I actually feel the horse component is easier, because they are genuine.

What it all boils down to is timing, and taking lots of pictures. And sometimes you just have to help the horse along


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^These are awesome. Looks like both parties are having fun ^^


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think they are ALL wins. Great pics!! Took me a second to notice the halter coming off lol.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Ive never really had someone be there with taking pics of me and my horse except once on my previous horse and all those were pretty good, But i did manage to get a selfie with my horse that i thought was really good! Its now my profile pic


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

New Image, what camera do you use?? There very good quality photos!!

I love all the pictures


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

BlueSpark - I agree! This thread was just a joke, posting some of the bloopers. We have many fabulous shots as well and I cannot think of a better subject than a horse.




Clydesdales said:


> New Image, what camera do you use?? There very good quality photos!!
> 
> I love all the pictures


NikonD5100. I am horrible at editing so these pictures are all pretty untouched. Been very happy with the camera.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

love this hahaha my mare likes to take kisses a bit too far.


----------



## Greta K (Oct 14, 2014)

Aww that's cute!

I find it almost impossible to take pictures with my pony 'cause she is always trying to get at grass... got some pretty funny pics though


----------



## amyluise (Sep 24, 2014)

Beautiful pictures! Mine never turn out so well. This my Toby.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Some of the unexpected ones turn out to be my favorites. :mrgreen:


----------



## Greta K (Oct 14, 2014)

Aww those are cute!


----------

